# Tiger Snakes' PR Problem



## Vikingtimbo (Apr 2, 2014)

I upload vids of Tiger Snakes to You Tube all the time, it's my hobby. I don't advertise most of them here because I'd wear out my welcome pretty quickly if I did!

But in the interests of helping Tigers with their serious (but undeserved) public relations difficulties I thought I'd post this link. This pretty little juvenile Tiger has a pretty normal personality; so this is a normal Tiger Snake reaction to a motionless human:

Tiger Snakes are Out to Get You! - YouTube


----------



## sativa (May 10, 2014)

Is that on the yarra ?


----------



## Vikingtimbo (May 10, 2014)

sativa said:


> Is that on the yarra ?



It's not far from the Yarra. The Yarra and the creeks that drain into it are the main habitat for Tiger Snakes in Suburban Melbourne. They only provide a network of long thin ribbons of sporadic habitat; but it adds up and there's a healthy population of Tigers in the suburbs.


----------



## Channaz (May 10, 2014)

I love tigers. Love all the different localities and this is defintely a nice one.


----------



## Vikingtimbo (May 10, 2014)

Hannaz said:


> I love tigers. Love all the different localities and this is defintely a nice one.



Yep, Tigers are fantastic! There's a certain "look" that a lot of Melbourne Tigers have, but they come in an amazing variety of colours and patterns. I've seen black, grey or purplish ones that are almost unbanded, but most are quite striking.

Every snake has its own personality too and the way the react to humans varies a lot. Most are very timid; a very small minority are innately defensive; but occasionally you find ones that barely react to humans at all. I stepped on one of those once, but I recently had one beautiful big male try to climb on me a couple of times! I had to say no but I'm haunted by the lost opportunity... maybe next time!

The one in the video was obviously pretty relaxed but they get used to your scent and movement quite quickly too, so the longer you can manage to not scare one away, the closer you can get to it.


----------



## dempseys (May 10, 2014)

wow..what a beautiful interaction...like a pussycat


----------



## Dragon_77 (May 10, 2014)

That was a awesome looking Tiger Snake....that seems to be placid around your feet.

But don't go and pick it up with your hands just because it seems to be placid, or else you may end up with a nasty bite from it that could put you in hospital....)

Tiger Snakes, sure need all the protection they deserve out in the wild around suburban Melbourne, or where ever they are found out in the wild across Australia.

l myself sure love the look of them but l don't seem game enough to want to keep any Elapid Snakes, I will stick to keeping Pythons each and everyone to their own on what they wish to keep.

Thanks for sharing your you tube video clip.


----------



## tahnia666 (May 11, 2014)

[MENTION=33134]Vikingtimbo[/MENTION] I love that Tim!! 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your clip.


----------



## Vikingtimbo (May 19, 2014)

The other day I came across one of the four most relaxed Tigers I've ever found (and I've found a LOT). It didn't seem to mind me following it around for two and a half hours; and even though I tried not to interfere with its behaviour too much I still had lots of fun interactions with it. We're almost at the end of Melbourne's snake season now so I couldn't believe my luck with this one, it was a fantastic afternoon:

Tiger Snake, Passive Interactions - YouTube


----------



## moosenoose (May 19, 2014)

Superb!


----------

